# Tool "Caddy"



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I got tired of walking around my lathe to get tools off of the wall so I commissioned Mr Bill to build me a holder. It hold about 24 tools and rotates on a "dollar store" lazy susan. Mr Bill is still complaining about all the shaving around his drill press.

ll


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like that a lot

I have an idea for a lazy susan this year, plan to use one with a small motor to rotate my pumpkin carvings. I used a old record player last year but the pumpkin was too large and the motor failed LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I like it !!! Might have to have one of those.. Nice lookin' chisels as well...

One query ??..Whut is that thing hanging from the top of the pix ? Best guess is an inaccesible cooler for yore beer...or possibly a 'go-to-hell' installation of a window A/C.:biggrin:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I love it. May have to plaigerize it, cause I been needin something for my tools.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's a great idea. I've been trying to find time to make a straight rack on my lathe table but hadn't thought about round. I think I've got a lazy susan bearing or two stuck out in the shop - may have to steal your idea.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

LL I like that. I may have to build me one of those.


----------

